# R313.1 Household Fire Alarm Systems



## TimNY (Feb 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how the following is accomplished?

"The household fire alarm system shall provide the same level of smoke detection and alarm as required by this section for smoke alarms in the event the fire alarm panel is removed"

Before household fire alarms per 72 were in the code I used to allow them as an approved alternative.

Now that household fire alarms are specifically addressed, I am of the thinking I cannot allow them as an approved alternative (thereby circumventing the above quote)

So how does one go about having interconnected hard-wired battery-backed up smoke detectors that operate when the alarm panel is removed?


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2011)

Must be away since it is in the code !!!!!

Ok let us brain storm

Guess you could allow them as a second system


----------



## cda (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/publications/pdf_bulletins/b_08-1.pdf

Check the last paragraph 2nd page


----------



## TimNY (Feb 17, 2011)

Interesting bulletin.  The last paragraph on the first page makes some bold statements.  I will have to check out 72 when I get to the office.


----------



## TimNY (Feb 17, 2011)

This is where I am.. so far:

_"All smoke alarms shall be listed in accordance with UL 217_

If you are installing a smoke _alarm_, it must be listed to UL 217.  This would not apply to smoke _detectors_

_"Household fire alarm systems installed in accordance with NFPA 72 that include smoke alarms, __*or a combination of smoke detector and audible notification device installed as required by this section for smoke alarms*__, shall be permitted."_

I am reading this as "a combination smoke detector and audible notification device may be installed in lieu of a required smoke alarm"

_"The household fire alarm system shall provide the same level of smoke detection and alarm as required by this section for smoke alarms in the event the fire alarm panel is removed"_

I am reading this as your smoke detector and audible device must continue to operate, must be interconnected and must continue to work on battery power if the building power is interrupted.. even when the panel is removed.  How this is possible I have no idea.


----------



## cda (Feb 17, 2011)

Seems no matter what type of smoke alarm that is installed in a house

It can be defeated, so what does it matter what you install????


----------



## DAYWALKER (Feb 17, 2011)

Builders don't like......niether do alarm installers......so if you default on the monitoring, the alarm company discontinues service.....or removes the panel. We require hardwired smokes per code in addition to a monitored independent system. Not really a hard sell when you explain it to them.


----------

